# Al Jazerra Sport 3 & 4



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Want to watch the champions league but only seem to have AJ Sport 1&2, how do I get the rest? I am on Showtime.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Last year you could get all champions league games were on ART, if you are on du you can phone them and upgarde package takes max 24 hrs


----------

